# Christorian X's Unified Theory of Gunt



## Christorian X (Feb 7, 2022)

Strap yourselves in boys and girls (and troons), it's time for my Unified Theory of Gunt. For those of you who don't like posts on psych or health issues, just skip this and/or give me my puzzle piece now.

After watching and then rewatching the truly monumental felting Ralph received from Jim and followed by Jarbo's final kick to the nuts, I realized there was some genuine insight that could be gleamed from Ralph's reactions and responses to his wished for Daddy Jim. Before we get to this though, lets put a few pieces of background in place:

Firstly, we know Ralph has for most, if not all of his life, been an angry fat kid. Treated terribly and then abandoned by Ronnie and at least raised unsuccessfully by Sandra he very likely spent a great deal of time being bullied and ostracized at school while most likely developing his own bullying skills to defend himself.

Secondly are his addiction issues. I've seen a bunch of posts saying "why doesn't he stop drinking/pill popping/snorting coke?" or "doesn't he realize how much this is hurting him?". That's not how addiction works. When you're actively in the middle of addiction it's not just a conscious choice. With alcohol your brain and body become physically dependent on the alcohol to function. At this point going off of it can cause terrible physical and mental stress/pain. It can literally kill you. The other drugs can make you chemically or psychologically dependent as well. That being said, an addict could literally sit in front of people they love, say that they hate themselves and alcohol is killing them while there are parts of them pushing them to be pouring another drink as they say it. The addition of depression, physical problems, etc is a nightmare. Finally, addictions of all types rewire how your brain handles Dopamine and Serotonin to the point where you need more and more just to return to level. It gets to the point where you brain needs constant hits from the addictions to just maintain a non negative feeling.

Thirdly is Ralph's physical health. Between his every growing body mass and alcohol consumption, it is extremely probable that he is suffering severe sleep apnea. The physical effects are high blood pressure, higher risk of diabeetus, higher stress on the heart and much more. Psychologically it leans on the gas for depression, insomnia, deteriorated mental faculties and confusion. You can refer to this article for more.

Apnea and Alcohol

Please note the increased inability to handle social situations and work, difficulty remembering things and car accidents.

Now that we have that out of the way, lets look at a few things in his felting with Jim.

Starting out, we see he keeps attacking Jim for changing his name. He can't let go of it to a point of almost absurdity. The way he talks about it, it doesn't come across as just an insult but it seems to genuinely enrage him as well. He repeatedly refers to Jim discarding "the name his family gave him" specifically. The idea of rejecting family, abandoning family or cutting connection to your family doesn't seem just like a mistake or cowardly action, it comes across that Ralph sees it as an unforgiveable sin. To Ralph, this is something Jim should feel great shame over. In fact, every attack Ralph has towards Jim are things he perceives that Jim should feel great shame over, which I believe is extremely key to understanding Ralph.

*Ralph is extremely fixated on shame* and uses it to bully and manipulate others for profit and protection. We see this tactic in practically everyone he has attacked. Most currently Gator and Jim. With Gator, his plan to paper his college/work/community with damaging info is a way to detroy and take from Gator something Ralph himself has never had. True friends, a loving family, people who like him. Ralph is extremely ashamed of who he is and feels it keeps him from having a life outside his streams. You see this when he screams at Jim "this is my life! streams, superchats, etc!!!". Ralph plans to use things he thinks people would find shameful to destroy something he is jealous of.

We move on to Ralph attacking Jim's wife and insulting her weight and ethnicity. Ralph is ashamed of his weight most certainly. He's also very ashamed and hurt that he lost possibly the one person who actually cared about him and liked him for who he was, Nora. Again, because of all the shame he has over his weight, his rejection by Nora, loss of a wife etc. he lashes out and attacks Jim in those same areas under the belief that hurting someone there is powerful having lived it first hand. We know he doesn't feel attractive or loved due to his jealous outbursts, controlling behavior with women and further with AGLuck / Warski's story of Ralph's hiring of a prostitute 3 days in a row because she would kiss him.

Another example would be after the revenge porn dropped. Once everyone started having a good public laugh about the Memphis Micro, he focuses in on Faith's loose vagina. Again we see him taking something he feels shame for and trying to elicit that same feeling of shame in someone else to hurt them.

The third prong of his attack at is the COVID / Cancer issues. Again, this attack is based out of extreme jealousy and shame. Firstly many people including Ralph felt Jim's prediction of COVID's impact was way too extreme and was a significant misstep publicly. It was an embarrassing gaffe for Jim and clearly said and did something publicly unpopular. Secondly Jim's cancer was a massive point of suspicion and conjecture, many believing that it was fake. Through these and other public mistakes or possible negative events, Jim's long term popularity, viewership and respect within his community has remain relatively unchanged. To Ralph, Jim has been able to publicly have significant vulnerable and negative moments while still walking away unscathed. This is something that Ralph has never been able to achieve. Every time he does something stupid, the world has a good laugh (as they should). The difference being that in general, Jim can own his bullshit. Jim even points this out. Ralph goes full on counter offensive at the drop of a hat. Clearly his public fuck ups and ensuing mockery are a great source of shame. Pillstream, sex tape, everything about Portugal, etc.

Moving on, we need to look at what drives Ralph's decision making process as well as his knee-jerk reactions. For that we need to first combine everything stated so far. Shame, bullying, abandonment, lack of high intelligence, growing up poor, etc. This all ads up to a very insecure, self-loathing rage pig. (kudos Jim, amazing term). Typically at this point you would just get your normal fat fucking white-trash wigger. Then came podcasting/streaming. Due to finding himself in the a few right places at the right times and leeching onto some good guesses as up and and coming people, Ralph was able to actually develop an audience. Ralph actually found himself a stage with viewers. Thats critical.

We have to ask ourselves, where would a white-trash wigger take notes from in order to know how to act on stage. It becomes pretty obvious as we start seeing Ralph incorporate many mannerisms and entertainment styles similar to professional wrestling. When gaining a viewership, Ralph had a moment to re-invent himself. He could create an identity that he would make people respect/jealous of him. He could appear smart, confident, successful, everything. Ralph could be the Vince McMahon of the internet streamers. He could be that larger than life guy with all the cash, all the women, the status. Anyone who challenged him, he could fight and be the winner. All the other wrestlers would wrestle in HIS arena "the Killstream". Ralph had a way to distance himself from the shame.

Meanwhile, he would find lackies and outcasts that he could identify having the same lack of self esteem and feelings of ostracization that he had and lure them into his game. All of his co-hosts are clearly people who needed a leader to tell them they mattered. They needed to feel they had purpose, attention, that they belonged somewhere. Any time they questioned something he knew how to press their shame and insecurity buttons extremely well because he is so aware of his own.

The great blow out with Jim was the realization to Ralph that to Jim, he was just another Rand/Flamenco/Warski/Gator. He was just as weak and small and manipulatable as Ralph's underlings were to him. Ralph had already felt abandoned by his father. He saw Jim and Dax as people whom were above him that accepted and cared about him. He over time started t think of himself as an equal and among friends. Sadly he was never an equal, he was never a friend. Like Jim said, friends are people you go to barbeques with. Friends are people who spend time with you in your home, who you go to dinner with, etc.

On to the final point. Jim makes clear multiple times the difference between the online and offline world. The subtext is that who we are online is not who we are offline. E-celebs online presence is that of a character. Its a show, and they embellish or emphasize certain parts of who they are, even outright lie and manipulate how they are perceived to feed the image fans want. The people we see on the internet aren't really who they are. Except for Ralph.

During the fight, there are moments where Ralph acts really confused by how Jim is speaking to him. Like if he was in a WWE match and they guy he's wrestling isn't following the script. That the trash talk and threats are all part of this. When Jim doesn't buy into that and simply corners him on his lies, he is completely knocked off guard. He doesn't know how to function outside of the confines of the world he created for himself. Trash talking, threats, emotional attacks, all these wrestling moves, they don't work on confident people in real life. They don't work on people who accept and are comfortable with themselves. They don't work on reality.

Ultimately what we learn from all this is that Ralph has built his own mythology. He has already written the history book on himself before its all even happened.. Anything that challenges the narrative Ralph has written for himself re-engages all the shame, doubt, insecurity inside him which causes him to lash out blindly with the only weapon he has. Shame.


----------



## No Man's Burrito (Feb 7, 2022)

> Firstly many people including Ralph felt Jim's prediction of COVID's impact was way too extreme and was a significant misstep publicly. It was an embarrassing gaffe for Jim and clearly said and did something publicly unpopular.



Did you mean in Ralph's view, or in reality? Because I remember Metokur memeing the shit out of the virus and it's effects, but he was very, very spot on with his worry of how the governments of the world were going to take advantage of it to overreact. 

Also, lol at RagePig flagging Metokur's merch store down. What a flaggot.


----------



## State Champ (Feb 7, 2022)

@Christorian X

"We move on to Ralph attacking Jim's wife and insulting her weight and ethnicity. Ralph is ashamed of his weight most certainly. He's also very ashamed and hurt that he lost possibly the one person who actually cared about him and liked him for who he was, Nora."

I'm willing to put money down that:

1) Jade was involved with Nora leaving. Either Jade told her what was going on with the cheating, gave her encouragement to can his ass, or both.

2) During the time of the divorce, Jade probably had some things to say to Ralph that he had to sit there and take without saying anything back. 

3) Jade and Nora remain in touch to this day.

Any one (or combination) of these things has probably been on Ralph's grudge list for years.


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 7, 2022)

State Champ said:


> @Christorian X
> 
> "We move on to Ralph attacking Jim's wife and insulting her weight and ethnicity. Ralph is ashamed of his weight most certainly. He's also very ashamed and hurt that he lost possibly the one person who actually cared about him and liked him for who he was, Nora."
> 
> ...


I think you could very well be right. Anyone who he could blame for any part in something he hates himself so much for would be a huge target. I actually cut my post short as I felt like I was already writing a manifesto, haha. I essentially believe that the mythology that Ralph has build for his McMahon character is that he always wins. It's a survival technique to manage the insecurity and shame. Anything that externally that suns against this mythology must be attacked. Its why when Jim keeps asking him why he is allowed to destroy others lives when they aren't doing that to him. Ralph makes it clear the most important thing is that he must always win. I think its much more than just anger talking, but a deep seated identity trait he crafted which he believe he must maintain to keep his status in the worlds eyes.

Holy whoa, I'm flattered. I actually do have more thoughts. I'll try and post them soon.

Edit: Fuck. The Rage Pig is definitely going to read this now isn't he? Hi Rage Pig!



No Man's Burrito said:


> Did you mean in Ralph's view, or in reality? Because I remember Metokur memeing the shit out of the virus and it's effects, but he was very, very spot on with his worry of how the governments of the world were going to take advantage of it to overreact.
> 
> Also, lol at RagePig flagging Metokur's merch store down. What a flaggot.


Ralph and those who he believes support him.


----------



## Snigger (Feb 7, 2022)

Rebuttal: He's a fat wigger retard


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 7, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Rebuttal: He's a fat wigger retard


I'd argue the two are not mutually exclusive


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Feb 7, 2022)

I think this isn't far from the truth, Ralph's narcissistic tendencies are a defense against having to feel ashamed. If he convinced himself he's a king, a Chad, a winner, how can he possibly be ashamed of who he is?

By projecting this, he is hoping to dispel the reality of who and what he is - and what he thinks of himself. 

Perhaps the reason he has gotten worse is he is more ashamed of himself now than in the past, where he had Nora. Yet, this in turn has further trapped him in this situation as now he is too ashamed to even consider admitting fault, or showing some vulnerability. 

After the Pillstream there was a degree of accepting he let people down - yet despite the beating, wasting money in Portugal, getting blackout drunk and making a fool of himself, he can't even apologise to his pregnant fiance for his actions.


----------



## Fannyscum (Feb 7, 2022)

I was watching some old Coppercab videos recently and couldn't help but notice how similar he looks to Ralph, especially the recent full face close-ups.
So I think you're missing an important piece of the puzzle: Ralph isn't just fat and gay, he's also ginger. His entire school life he would have been picked last for everything because he's a fat, gay, ginger.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Feb 7, 2022)

I was fluctuating between informative and autistic. Such a shame there's none for both. Otherwise, a very good post


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Feb 7, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Rebuttal: He's a fat wigger retard


Seconded


----------



## Lincoln A-log (Feb 7, 2022)

State Champ said:


> @Christorian X
> 
> "We move on to Ralph attacking Jim's wife and insulting her weight and ethnicity. Ralph is ashamed of his weight most certainly. He's also very ashamed and hurt that he lost possibly the one person who actually cared about him and liked him for who he was, Nora."
> 
> ...


Excellent observations

I'd fully believe this is the case with how ethan attacks/projects


----------



## ClipBitch (Feb 7, 2022)

If you guys need info on jade/nora, some of the Adrienne/Tachy ralph related drama streams talked about how the two of them interacted. I don't know where they are but I assume they're archived.

Might be some old lore hidden in those streams that is more helpful now.


----------



## The Big Dream (Feb 7, 2022)

Motherfuckers really out here writing dissertations on a fat pig who eats shit off its thumb


----------



## Empresa (Feb 7, 2022)

bro how do  you make these giant essay posts all the time?


----------



## hooboy (Feb 7, 2022)

you seem like a smart and well adjusted man


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 7, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> Motherfuckers really out here writing dissertations on a fat pig who eats shit off its thumb





Empresa said:


> bro how do  you make these giant essay posts all the time?


The short answer is I find these people fascinating. Ralph just being Ralph causes thousands of people to devote time, energy and resources just to watching him as entertainment. He's literally impacting tons of peoples lives even if in a small way by just being the garbage person he is. Seeing that, I am really interested in the motivations, intentions and building blocks of that which can lead to drawing in so many people



hooboy said:


> you seem like a smart and well adjusted man


I genuinely can't tell if thats a compliment or sarcasm, hahaha. Either way, thank you.


----------



## deodorant (Feb 8, 2022)

I actually appreciate this post a lot more as it's own thread. 

Good job psychoanalyzing this literal who fat southern retard, keep up the good work.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Feb 8, 2022)

Deep diving psychological analysis of lolcows (not all, but some) is always fascinating. Love the work, even if a little tismy.

You nail a lot here. Id just add that things are really ramping up due to 2 reasons

1. Substance abuse
2. Things are really bad

He has been trying to double down on his losses (gambling and L's in general) to try and hit that high where for a moment he can forget his shame. Problem is, he isnt 'winning' and the losses piling up means he needs to go harder for that win AND the shameful thoughts are creeping to the front of, not back of his mind.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Feb 8, 2022)

I think, something that you failed to touch on a bit, is Ralph's utterly desperate need for control. It isn't good enough for people to like him, they have to be unquestionably loyal 100% of the time. No matter how much you have agreed with him in the past, the slightest deviation from his narrative gets you the most vicious of venom from the rage pig. This also speaks to his lack of male friends growing up, probably due to being a fat cunt.

The way guys interact with guy friends is a very important part of social conditioning; guy's will bust each other's balls. Its a way of enforcing societal norms, and a way to keep people humble. You can say these things to people because there is a mutual level of respect that you know is behind it. Ralph, never having friends, never developed this ability, and thus any joke or slight is just seen as breaking down his narrative, of trying to belittle and take his control away. That is why he lashes out so violently.


----------



## An automatic clown (Feb 8, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> I was watching some old Coppercab videos recently and couldn't help but notice how similar he looks to Ralph, especially the recent full face close-ups.
> So I think you're missing an important piece of the puzzle: Ralph isn't just fat and gay, he's also ginger. His entire school life he would have been picked last for everything because he's a fat, gay, ginger.


One.... "Positive" (I shudder to use that word) is Ralph didn't marry his half sister like Coppercab did nor did Ralph attempt to troon out like CC.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Feb 8, 2022)

I have my own theory which I want to share, its a little shallow but I think it does explain a lot.

*Ralph is terminally online*... _but not in the way you think. _

Ralph is in the enviable position in that all of his money comes from donations by people online, if he's not online, he's not growing his base then he's not gonna make more money, so I think he has to be online almost 24/7 and protect his brand and make sure nothing happens to jeopardise his relationship with his pay pigs. This is why he calls Gator his _"best friend in the whole wide world" _even though they literally only met once in Knoxville, he's online all the time and Gator did play a big part in Ralph maintaining a community and in turn a semi-stable revenue stream.
This dichotomy between the fact that Ralph needs his audience to make money and that his *audience* *is* *shrinking* is what makes him so thin-skinned and explains a lot of his actions. He told Jim that all he needs a stream is $200 and that is honestly getting harder and harder for him to achieve in recent weeks.

The reason why he doesn't mind destroying Gators life and going hard on any detractors is because he believes that people talking shit about him online *is ruining his life*.
In Ralphs brain, if he becomes the next Mundane Matt (losing all of his online income because people made fun of him) he will end up with no income and maybe be like Matt in having to drive Uber eats to pay the bills.

Thats why I believe Ralph is incapable of separating real life from online life, the online IS his life because it's where his money comes from, he has no Plan B, he has no safety net. If you make fun of Ralph, he will have to try and either spin it as a win and if he cant, he will try to destroy you.

I also think this is why he likes going to Vegas. When he's in Vegas he doesn't stream and he doesn't have to risk losing followers by being a sperg online, in Vegas he is quite good at being offline.



Spoiler: and to comment on the "Ralph wants a Daddy" talk;



I don't believe that Ralph is looking for a father figure in his life. While this is true that boys of single parents tend to look for a father figure in their life, they normally stop this by the time they turned 30. By then people who haven't found a father figure in their life have already rationalised it with themselves internally that they do not need a father figure.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Feb 8, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> I have my own theory which I want to share, its a little shallow but I think it does explain a lot.
> 
> *Ralph is terminally online*... _but not in the way you think. _
> 
> Ralph is in the enviable position in that all of his money comes from donations by people online, if he's not online, he's not growing his base then he's not gonna make more money,





Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Thats why I believe Ralph is incapable of separating real life from online life, the online IS his life because it's where his money comes from, he has no Plan B, he has no safety net.



It's also one of the most effective accelerants for his shitshow of a life since he has to wake up everyday and interact with this group of people while maintaining his false persona he's pushing. He can't just ignore them or avoid them when he's taking a huge L. He has to "face" them and pretend he's still the alpha male chad who's totally not mad living his best life, when in reality he probably despises having to log into his discord and telegram and spin the bullshit narrative just to keep the pennies coming in so he can afford the makers he needs to drown himself in just to deal with them again. He's basically ouroboros if it was a pig


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Feb 8, 2022)

This feels like a thread which should've just been a post in a containment thread


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 10, 2022)

You forgot to take into account positive gunticle fluctuations in ralpha fields (rookie mistake) but other than that I do see potential for future research.


----------



## MuttMurderingMensch (Feb 10, 2022)

Not reading that. Please kill yourself. Your posts are annoying.


----------



## Tom Myers (Feb 11, 2022)

At no point in your rambling, incoherent post was there anything that could even be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this thread is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your *soul*.


----------



## Honey Shiba (Feb 11, 2022)

I was going to say this is one of the worst threads I read related to Ralph then I remembered that some retard made a thread on some twitter nobody. So good thread I guess, not the worst I saw. 
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mk-fenris-dustin-a-speaker.99569/


----------



## RX-78 (Feb 11, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> he has no safety net.


He did have a safety net in the form of all those superberries, but in genuine Ralph fashion he pissed it all away. We know that, he knows that despite his wigger posturing, and it's eating away at him every day.


----------

